# Why are so many furries gay?



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

like ive been around this fandom for about 4 years and ive noticed a large percentage of male furries are gay or bi. and ive also noticed the lack of attractive female furries too. im just gunna guess there is a correlation between these two.  also i feel like the point of desperation of just wanting to be loved or liked by anyone builds up after not being in any relationship at all after being alive on this planet for 18+ years.... i read somewhere that being straight has constrictions where being gay doesnt, i dont see the validity in that at all. also on another note, for those who are gay or bi now were you straight before being a furry?


----------



## Havas (Feb 23, 2016)

I guess they are just not afraid to reveal their sexuality in a somewhat accepting community.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree that it's interesting, but I'm not so sure furries are likely to be gay because there are too few women; if you look at female furries a large portion of them are lesbians and your argument can't explain that.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 23, 2016)

I chalk it up to that fact that furries are kinda different and gay people are kinda different so i guess we're all literally kinda queer


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I chalk it up to that fact that furries are kinda different and gay people are kinda different so i guess we're all literally kinda queer


its strange the social norm in the furry fandom is to become gay/bi or lesbian if youre a female. obviously there are those who are straight like I but what goes on in our fandom that makes people crave their same gender...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> its strange the social norm in the furry fandom is to become gay/bi or lesbian if youre a female. obviously there are those who are straight like I but what goes on in our fandom that makes people crave their same gender...



I'm not sure. I'm wondering whether gay people are more likely to be fetishists and hence more likely to be furry fetishists. If they find out they like furries before they really find out they're gay, then that may explain the fandom's preponderance of latent homosexuals.

But that's just me bullshitting.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Because furries are cute little feminine things, and straight people don't want to identify with that. It is about the most unmasculine thing imaginable.


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Because furries are cute little feminine things, and straight people don't want to identify with that. It is about the most unmasculine thing imaginable.


i see your point, probably explains why i wont ever announce to many including family my furry interests. but theres some furry content that is masculine.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Because furries are cute little feminine things, and straight people don't want to identify with that. It is about the most unmasculine thing imaginable.


I don't know, a big wolf man or tiger isn't exactly feminine; it's hyper-masculine.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Because furries are cute little feminine things, and straight people don't want to identify with that. It is about the most unmasculine thing imaginable.


Hey my sona wears shades and kills dudes don't call me feminine 

But in all seriousness, it's dumb that some straight guys can't accept that cute things can be cool too.


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know, a big wolf man or tiger isn't exactly feminine; it's hyper-masculine.


yeah it depends on how its drawn or the artists style.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know, a big wolf man or tiger isn't exactly feminine; it's hyper-masculine.



If it has a cat head and is covered in soft fur....


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

Also straight men are more likely to have feminine fetishes like cross-dressing than gay men are. [Weird right?]


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

I've known plenty of guys who are straight and like cute stuff. But whatever- I think it's more that it's more accepting here to be what you are, rather than less cool to be straight cuz shit's cute.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 23, 2016)

im straight and i like cute shit


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

I always assumed that it was because, with a fandom that's so open about pretty much everything, they're just not afraid to flaunt their interests.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 23, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> like ive been around this fandom for about 4 years and ive noticed a large percentage of male furries are gay or bi. and ive also noticed the lack of attractive female furries too. im just gunna guess there is a correlation between these two.  also i feel like the point of desperation of just wanting to be loved or liked by anyone builds up after not being in any relationship at all after being alive on this planet for 18+ years.... i read somewhere that being straight has constrictions where being gay doesnt, i dont see the validity in that at all. also on another note, for those who are gay or bi now were you straight before being a furry?



Personally I think the cause that perhaps more gay people are attracted to the portrayal as opposed to straight people is because animals don't have gender. Now stick with me here, I know gender and sex aren't the same thing, that being said though there are many aspects of our society that are reliant on heteronormative culture. Gay people tend to stick out from these norms because they don't always comply to the idea of having "one man and one woman" in a relationship, and by association, a feminine and masculine role. Animals do not naturally have gender in the wild, and therefore don't have relationships with inherently feminine and masculine roles, so really it's due to a breakdown of societal structures that make furries attractive.

This is honestly a short overview though; I actually wrote a journal about this recently if anyone doesn't understand > Art, Fursona + Gender, Plans, BIRTHDAY! -- paroapockinroo's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Hey my sona wears shades and kills dudes don't call me feminine
> 
> But in all seriousness,  to have feminine fetishes like cross-dressing
> 
> ...





paroapockinroo said:


> Personally I think the cause that perhaps more gay people are attracted to the portrayal as opposed to straight people is because animals don't have gender. Now stick with me here, I know gender and sex aren't the same thing, that being said though there are many aspects of our society that are reliant on heteronormative culture. Gay people tend to stick out from these norms because they don't always comply to the idea of having "one man and one woman" in a relationship, and by association, a feminine and masculine role. Animals do not naturally have gender in the wild, and therefore don't have relationships with inherently feminine and masculine roles, so really it's due to a breakdown of societal structures that make furries attractive.
> 
> This is honestly a short overview though; I actually wrote a journal about this recently if anyone doesn't understand > Art, Fursona + Gender, Plans, BIRTHDAY! -- paroapockinroo's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


i see were that makes sense


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> like ive been around this fandom for about 4 years and ive noticed a large percentage of male furries are gay or bi. and ive also noticed the lack of attractive female furries too. im just gunna guess there is a correlation between these two.  also i feel like the point of desperation of just wanting to be loved or liked by anyone builds up after not being in any relationship at all after being alive on this planet for 18+ years.... i read somewhere that being straight has constrictions where being gay doesnt, i dont see the validity in that at all. also on another note, for those who are gay or bi now were you straight before being a furry?


I like to think there are so many gay and bi furries because it's a pretty accepting fandom and people (for the majority) don't have to worry about others judging them for their sexuality or just about anything really.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought turning gay came with the fandom


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 23, 2016)

It's all about the dog-penis.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> It's all about the dog-penis.


Never underestimate the power of the red rocket.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2016)

Why are so many furries gay?
I dunno, why is Ellen Degeneres gay, even though she's not a furfag?
:V


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 23, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> It's all about the dog-penis.


ill be honest, im straight. i have no sexual attraction to human males. but id fuck a anthro dog man cause canine cock is king.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

dog dickkkkkkkk


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

oh man oh boy do i sure love to suck dragon cock


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Birchnutter said:


> oh man oh boy do i sure love to suck dragon cock


I stand corrected.

it all about dem dragon cock. and dog cock.
hell why not horse cock while we're at it?


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> it all about dem dragon cock. and dog cock.
> hell why not horse cock while we're at it?


_all de cocks_


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Birchnutter said:


> oh man oh boy do i sure love to suck dragon cock





Zrcalo said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> it all about dem dragon cock. and dog cock.


Can confirm dragon cock as best cock.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 24, 2016)

No clue, probably has something to do with bad dragon


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

Birchnutter said:


> _all de cocks_


ALL OF THEM


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 24, 2016)

DID SOMEONE MENTION BAD DRAGON


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> image


Cloacas are scary :c


----------



## stablercake (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm like 95% straight and female (although not conventionally attractive, I'm a bit overweight and burly, but cute enough to have a cute burly boyfriend) and really love a masculine aesthetic and I feel like a lot of the furry fandom really suits that niche! It also has a lot of cute stuff but there's so much non-cute, monster-y, masculine imagery that I'm QUITE at home here!

In any case, I think being a furry is easier for gay folks to give it a shot or admit to being a part of because they already identify as something that a normal person deems different or weird so might as keep enjoying what they enjoy and fuck people who don't like it. It's harder for a straight or otherwise "normal" person to admit something they enjoy when their peers would think differently of them for liking it/being a part of it.

I mean shit, I refused to consider myself a furry for like 12 years for the reason that I thought people would judge me, so there's probably more straight furries than we know just because they're not as likely to let themselves be a part of it! (Although you'd think my dressing and keeping my hair like a dude and not giving a fuck about makeup would be enough to not care about judgy people, apparently not!)


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 24, 2016)

Admit it, you want the hamster D.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> Admit it, you want the hamster D.


up your butt?
why not whole hamster?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> ive also noticed the lack of attractive female furries too.



That would be because most are trans.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> up your butt?
> why not whole hamster?


Why not 2?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> Why not 2?


WHY STOP AT 2??


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> WHY STOP AT 2??


This will be like fluffy bunny but with hamsters and butts!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> This will be like fluffy bunny but with hamsters and butts!


If its a hamster in your butt, is it considered a buttster?


----------



## stablercake (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> If its a hamster in your butt, is it considered a buttster?


TECHNICALLY ham comes from a pig's butt so I think it's already a hamster AND a buttster...as long as your sona is a pig anyway


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

stablercake said:


> TECHNICALLY ham comes from a pig's butt so I think it's already a hamster AND a buttster...as long as your sona is a pig anyway


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> ALL OF THEM


That cock has my feathers ruffled....


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a crush on this thread


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 24, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> I have a crush on this thread


i might as welll retitle it "which cock is better?" at this point lol


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> i might as welll retitle it "which cock is better?" at this point lol


But all cocks are best.

Y'know, ignoring the ones with hooks and spikes.


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> But all cocks are best.
> 
> Y'know, ignoring the ones with hooks and spikes.


idk about that, raccoon cocks are gross and like ducks have corkscrew cocks.


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> idk about that, raccoon cocks are gross and like ducks have corkscrew cocks.


You're not wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> Personally I think the cause that perhaps more gay people are attracted to the portrayal as opposed to straight people is because animals don't have gender. Now stick with me here, I know gender and sex aren't the same thing, that being said though there are many aspects of our society that are reliant on heteronormative culture. Gay people tend to stick out from these norms because they don't always comply to the idea of having "one man and one woman" in a relationship, and by association, a feminine and masculine role. Animals do not naturally have gender in the wild, and therefore don't have relationships with inherently feminine and masculine roles, so really it's due to a breakdown of societal structures that make furries attractive.
> 
> This is honestly a short overview though; I actually wrote a journal about this recently if anyone doesn't understand > Art, Fursona + Gender, Plans, BIRTHDAY! -- paroapockinroo's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



I don't know, I think that's bullshit. I'm not into furries because I feel excluded by heteronormative culture. I don't think _anybody_ is.


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know, I think that's bullshit. I'm not into furries because I feel excluded by heteronormative culture. I don't think _anybody_ is.


i think the author was saying it as a generalization but ive seen some people on tumblr who are grossed out about straight people and even make hate posts about them...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

Orangecoon said:


> i think the author was saying it as a generalization but ive seen some people on tumblr who are grossed out about straight people and even make hate posts about them...



Those people are silly though. 

Anyway, on the subject of animals 'not having gender' plenty of animals clearly do have discreet sexes which are anatomically disparate and which, when those animals exist in social structures, undertake different roles. 
Silver back gorillas, Maned Lions, Rutting deer, Colourful male birds of paradise and camouflaged females. Need I go on?

I don't think gender is a social construct and I don't think that people become furries in order to run away from it.


----------



## dojero (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it that people are actually gay or that gay art is more depicted?


----------



## Somnium (Feb 24, 2016)

I think one reason could be that guys are more feminine in furry fandom, just look how many trans


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Those people are silly though.
> 
> Anyway, on the subject of animals 'not having gender' plenty of animals clearly do have discreet sexes which are anatomically disparate and which, when those animals exist in social structures, undertake different roles.
> Silver back gorillas, Maned Lions, Rutting deer, Colourful male birds of paradise and camouflaged females. Need I go on?
> ...



From what OrangeCoon said, it was indeed a generalization. I am aware that "animals clearly do have discreet sexes which are anatomically disparate and which, when those animals exist in social structures, undertake different roles", the same applies to humans and this most often due to hormonal balances within a person / animals body. However, where the line between sex moves over into gender- and becomes socially constructed- are ideas such as that because all men contain more testosterone they should therefore always be inclined to be more active, more contact / sport oriented, and therefore, it is seen as odd for men to be interested in things such as sewing and crafting, because these activities are inclined towards the "opposite" of masculine traits and have been deemed as socially "feminine" tasks. Same goes for the similarly purposeless reasoning as to why genders have assigned colors such as pink and blue, and these are gender stereotypes.

Obviously I never entered the furry fandom and thought to myself "I want to portray myself as an animal because I don't like gender stereotypes and animals don't live their lives worrying about what clothes they wear are masculine or feminine or if how they are acting is "socially appropriate"". However, I think there can be an underlying correlation for some. When you see fursuiters or people roleplaying as furries they often act very animal-like. Animals don't rely on the same social cues as humans, they are much more body language oriented, typically playful, but no matter your gender or sex, it typically comes down to instincts. I agree that there are differences in this language between sexes, but it's popular with furries because it's all very simplifed and based on nature. Society creates these roles we have to fill that can make some people feel really closed off from their nature and I think furries bring that back out.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know, I think that's bullshit. I'm not into furries because I feel excluded by heteronormative culture. I don't think _anybody_ is.



That's not the reason I'm into furries either. However,  because of how furries act more like animals and rely on their nature / instincts, it makes those who do feel excluded feel like they can have a lot easier of a time fitting in because they don't have to worry about social standards and stereotypes and stuff because it's not possible to judge someone on "messing up" on these things when they don't apply to animals in the same way they do with humans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> From what OrangeCoon said, it was indeed a generalization. I am aware that "animals clearly do have discreet sexes which are anatomically disparate and which, when those animals exist in social structures, undertake different roles", the same applies to humans and this most often due to hormonal balances within a person / animals body. However, where the line between sex moves over into gender- and becomes socially constructed- are ideas such as that because all men contain more testosterone they should therefore always be inclined to be more active, more contact / sport oriented, and therefore, it is seen as odd for men to be interested in things such as sewing and crafting, because these activities are inclined towards the "opposite" of masculine traits and have been deemed as socially "feminine" tasks. Same goes for the similarly purposeless reasoning as to why genders have assigned colors such as pink and blue, and these are gender stereotypes.
> 
> Obviously I never entered the furry fandom and thought to myself "I want to portray myself as an animal because I don't like gender stereotypes and animals don't live their lives worrying about what clothes they wear are masculine or feminine or if how they are acting is "socially appropriate"". However, I think there can be an underlying correlation for some. When you see fursuiters or people roleplaying as furries they often act very animal-like. Animals don't rely on the same social cues as humans, they are much more body language oriented, typically playful, but no matter your gender or sex, it typically comes down to instincts. I agree that there are differences in this language between sexes, but it's popular with furries because it's all very simplifed and based on nature. Society creates these roles we have to fill that can make some people feel really closed off from their nature and I think furries bring that back out.



While the arbitrary designation of colours is definitely just a historical happenstance [blue was once regarded as feminine, rather than masculine] I'm not sure it can be said that the notion of gender is socially constructed, even if 'expected' behaviour is often enforced. 

I really doubt that people are driven to furrydom because they don't feel like they fit into their prescribed gender roles, even if some people feel that they benefit from a culture within the furry fandom that doesn't really care about gender roles. 

If anything I think apathy about gender roles is a _result_ of loads of gay furries being in the fandom, rather than the _reason_ that gay furries end up in the fandom.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> While the arbitrary designation of colours is definitely just a historical happenstance [blue was once regarded as feminine, rather than masculine] I'm not sure it can be said that the notion of gender is socially constructed, even if 'expected' behaviour is often enforced.
> 
> I really doubt that people are driven to furrydom because they don't feel like they fit into their prescribed gender roles, even if some people feel that they benefit from a culture within the furry fandom that doesn't really care about gender roles.
> 
> If anything I think apathy about gender roles is a _result_ of loads of gay furries being in the fandom, rather than the _reason_ that gay furries end up in the fandom.



I can understand that. I think they correlate equally because animals don't act within society's standards and gay people typically don't act within societies standards of gender. They line up mutually.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Those people are silly though.
> 
> Anyway, on the subject of animals 'not having gender' plenty of animals clearly do have discreet sexes which are anatomically disparate and which, when those animals exist in social structures, undertake different roles.
> Silver back gorillas, Maned Lions, Rutting deer, Colourful male birds of paradise and camouflaged females. Need I go on?
> ...



A lot of animals are sexually dimorphic, but not all. (Edit: correction, all are sexually dimorphic in which males and females will always have different traits, however I meant to explain in species of animals it isnt always physically obvious at a human glance.) Visually it can be hard to tell the difference sometimes (besides size)

With domestic cats and dogs you have no idea how many times I've heard people sex the dog incorrectly and then feel the need to fix it. The biggest indicator (especially in purebreds) is size, but otherwise just genitals. Otherwise to a human a female dog can be nearly identical to a male, and I know a lot of people who just 'look' at a dog and guess based on what they perceive as masculine or femine traits (i.e a stocky pitbull as male, when it is female and a french poodle as male).

I think dogs most of the gender differentiation between dogs is through scent, in which case they have a better idea than we do.


I mostly find it silly how adamant humans can be when it comes to dogs not to misidentify them, but in humans they will intentionally misuse it even when stated otherwise. The dog could care less about how its perceived and sex is rather used as an identifier for biological and medical purposes.

Like...Ive seen people get so made about putting a pink collar on a male dog I dont get it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I can understand that. I think they correlate equally because animals don't act within society's standards and gay people typically don't act within societies standards of gender. They line up mutually.



Correlation doesn't imply any causal link, though.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Correlation doesn't imply any causal link, though.



In all though, I think one of the many reasons furries are appealing is because they allow people to break away from social standards that may cause people to feel excluded, one of which could be gender.

So what I'm saying is that many types of people who feel this way will end up migrating towards them. It's not really the gender / sexuality that matters, it's that all of these minority groups and niches feel left out from the rest of society in some way or another.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> In all though, I think one of the many reasons furries are appealing is because they allow people to break away from social standards that may cause people to feel excluded.
> 
> So what I'm saying is that many types of people who feel this way will end up migrating towards them. It's not really the gender / sexuality that matters, it's that all of these minority groups and niches feel left out from the rest of society in some way or another.



We might equally say that straight people are deterred from becoming furries because they feel alienated by prevalent homosexuality in the fandom. We could say lots of things, and not really have any particular reason to believe one claim over another.  

I suspect that the lion's share [pun intended] of furries just happen to have a bit of a furry kink. 

For some reason a lot of those people are gay.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 24, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> We might equally say that straight people are deterred from becoming furries because they feel alienated by prevalent homosexuality in the fandom. We could say lots of things, and not really have any particular reason to believe one claim over another.
> 
> I suspect that the lion's share [pun intended] of furries just happen to have a bit of a furry kink.
> 
> For some reason a lot of those people are gay.



That could be said, and it could be true of some people who feel deterred from the fandom, but I guess we'll never truly know since we aren't them. I don't think there's anything bad about harmless speculation though.

Personally, I see furries as more of a type of lifestyle sort of roleplay or interest as opposed to a kink, but I guess that's just because I am an artist and most of my work and my interests revolve around animals in general, so that's how others end up viewing my life and in turn what I pour all of my energy into. I have no issue with those who use it for primarily a kink though I'm an artist who just likes drawing animals and roleplaying as animals because humans bore me and I'm not good at drawing them. I have no preference of sexual furry stuff over regular sexual stuff, I kind of see them as the same thing just portrayed a different way. I think I'm pretty introverted and awkward honestly and I feel like I have a hard time picking up on the nuances of human interaction because it makes me anxious, though I am very empathetic I've been told I'm a hard person to read in return; animals are much simpler beings.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't deny it guys, I know you all want to don murrsuits and shag your pets.











/s


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Don't deny it guys, I know you all want to don murrsuits and shag your pets.



Someone's projecting. :V


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Don't deny it guys, I know you all want to don murrsuits and shag your pets.


Yes.


----------



## Orangecoon (Feb 24, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Don't deny it guys, I know you all want to don murrsuits and shag your pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got me there


----------



## Grandpriest (Feb 24, 2016)

People who accept themselves as anything non-straight usually have more of a chance to "openly" include variations to what they enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2016)

This thread is really gay.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This thread is really gay.



but not as gay as you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't say much about the inner workings of the furry lifestyle specifically,  but I can say something about alternative lifestyles in general. People join an alternative lifestyle because their regular lifestyle was limiting or constricting. In the search for more freedom, they might seek to take the limits off the genders they prefer (or are), since heterosexuality is limiting in of itself. Also if the main bulk of a lifestyle is late teen-late twenties, those years are more exploratory than the others, so people might be just trying to explore their options and eventually they will settle on whatever lifestyle/gender preference  choice fits them the best.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> but not as gay as you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



I think it gave me the gay, then aids.


----------



## Colonel__Klink (Feb 25, 2016)

I have a large theory about homosexuality in people that might explain a few things. I have long felt that most "straight men" could enjoy a sexual encounter with a member of the same sex if they actually gave it a serious try. This is similar to the reality that many (maybe most) "gay" men can and probably have enjoyed heterosexual sex, just certainly not as much as homosexual sex. I may be wrong in this but this is my perception of it.  The problem is that most males unlike females are scared of admitting that another male is attractive simply because of the social connotations. Male culture still thinks of male/male love as a sign of weakness. After all someone has to be taking it right? 

Well then here comes the furry community. Our community provides innumerable well drawn characters and lets face it, probably most people get introduced to the community through porn. What I believe however is something about how a furry character looks softens the "threat" of homosexuality in the male mind. I have long found that one of the things that I most enjoy about furry characters for example is the way the colors make the "skin" of each character attractive. Especially the contrast between the typical darker back/shoulder colors with the lighter belly colors. Compared to Yaoi I find even well muscled furry characters are less stark "threatening." The best way to explain it is the difference between looking at an object that is physically dirty and a clean one. 

As such I believe more men who happen to wander here give it a serious consideration. Something about the way furry characters register doesn't scare them away before they can come to terms with it. Thus we get a shitload of bisexual and gay furies. Some start out calling themselves  "bisexual" and eventually move on to just "gay." Such as myself. Sure I can and have enjoyed women in the bed, but I much much much rather be pinned by a nice big male. Furry was what helped me discover that about myself.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

>mfw Normies try to explain homosexuality


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2016)

I am bi so I can have twinkies and pie.


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> I am bi so I can have twinkies and pie.


"twinkies" is quite possibly the best metaphor I've ever heard.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> "twinkies" is quite possibly the best metaphor I've ever heard.





Wither said:


> "twinkies" is quite possibly the best metaphor I've ever heard.


And they taste good with whipped cream. :3


----------

